# pURDY COOL PRED shOT



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

And he actually ate the damn thing!!!!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

how the hell did that fish swallow it whole


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice pic you caught there!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

lol that looks cool. Are those hujeta gars? becuase my two killed two rosey barbs i put in which looked huge in less than 30mins of me putting them in there, and no-one believes me!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a badass shot


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ive seen a needle fish eat a tiger barb that i still have no idea how he did. like when he was doen you could see the shape of the barb in him.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

any after shots?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That is an excellent shot, your timing was perfect


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thePACK said:


> any after shots?










yeah lets see the belly on that beast


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Another example of why I dig the personality of hujetas over acestros,
they are MEAN! Great great capture


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

btw your falcirostris' fins look kinda rough, is he okay?


----------



## banger (Oct 6, 2004)

mega shot man! perfect timing...lighting....do you remember your cemera settings? If so mind sharing? lol seriously though....awesome shot!
mbz


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet pic,

put an owned stamp on that.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great shot. I had a hujeta that ate a pike cichlid that was close to his own size. Those guys will just eat and eat. Very cool.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Amazing timing in that photo


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

one of the best pics i've seen put it up for potm


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice, what is it?



spawnie9600 said:


> one of the best pics i've seen put it up for potm


np-potm.


----------



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

AFTER MEAL SHOT!!!


----------



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

ANOTHER


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sweet Pics


----------



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

Mother Fer's eat anything


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

wow...thats a pretty good shot.

I cant beleive that he ate that damn thing...nice bulging stomach


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Damn he was hungry


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

sweet pics


----------

